# Fehlersuche: "Bezeichner erwartet"



## redX (12. April 2005)

Habe ein kleines Simples Script, doch leider keine Ahnung wieso da der Fehler auftritt.
Der Fehler sei auf Zeile 46.


```
function checkField() {
alert('in');
if ((document.forms[0].class.selectedIndex > 0) && (document.forms[0].category.selectedIndex > 0)){ // Zeile 46
alert('send');
}
else {
alert('nope');
}
}
```
Das ist mal der JS Header.
Jetzt das Form:


```
<form name='form1'>
<select name='class' size='1' onChange="checkField()"><option>- select -<option>A<option>B<option>C</select></td>
<td class='tblBody' rowspan='2'><select name='category' size='1' onChange="checkField()"><option>- select -<option>Migration<option>Test</select>
</form>
```

Sobald ich aus dem Dropdown ein Wert auswähle kommen noch weitere Fehlermeldungen: "Object erwartet"  

Und noch so als Zusatzfrage. Ich kann doch auch die <form> Tags weglassen und dann einfach über getElementById darauf zugreifen oder? also 

```
document.getElementById("class").selectedIndex
```
oder?

Danke schonmal...

MFG
redX


----------



## Sven Mintel (12. April 2005)

"class" ist in Javascript ein reservierter Name.... verwende einen anderen Namen für die Liste.


----------



## redX (12. April 2005)

Das wars... Dankeschön...

MFG
redX


----------



## redX (20. April 2005)

Nochmal ein Prob

Es kommt wieder der Fehler: Object erwartet auf Zeile 90.


```
<tr>
<td class='tblHeader'>package style <font color='#FF0000'>*</font></td>
<td class='tblBody'>
	<SELECT NAME='packagestyle' onChange="showFields(this.options[this.selectedIndex].text)"> <!-- Zeile 90 -->
		<OPTION>Category
		<OPTION>Workunit
	</SELECT>
</td>
</tr>
```

Und hier noch die Funktion, welche aufgerufen wierd:



```
function showFields(packagestyle) {
	if (packagestyle == 'Category') { // If the user wants to create a Category
		document.all.w_infos.style.visibility='hidden';
		if (document.all.DatePicker.style.visibility == 'visible')
			showCalendar('Datepicker','da');
	}
else { // If the user wants to create a Workunit
		if ('<option> - Empty - <otipon>20.05.2005 beautyfull milestone<otipon>21.04.2005 Multi<br>Line<br>Milestone<otipon>29.03.2005 another milestone<otipon>31.03.2005 this is a test milestone<br><br>great isn't it?' == '<option> - Empty - ') {
			alert ('You first have to create a Milestone before you can create a Workunit');
			document.forms["_Workpackage"].packagestyle.selectedIndex = 0;
			//window.document._Workpackage.packagestyle.value == 'Category';
		}
else {
			document.all.w_infos.style.visibility='visible';
		}
	}
}
```

Weiss vieleicht jemand wo der Fehler liegen könnte?

MFG
redX


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. April 2005)

Du hast einen Syntaxfehler in der Funktion:
*isn't it?*
Das Singlequote muss dort escaped werden.
Ansonsten sehe ich den Sinn dieser Abfrage dort nicht, du könntest auch gleich schreiben 

```
if(1==2)
```
das ist genau so überflüssig, weil es nie zutrifft.


----------



## redX (20. April 2005)

ui danke schön.. 

Das hat schon Sinn un Zweck. Das ganze wird von einem Script generiert (Lotus Script).
Also das, was in deinem Beispiel das 1 ist, ist in meinem Script Variabel. Jetzt sagst du aber, ich muss es doch gar nicht anzeigen, also eine If abfrage mit Lotus Script machen und wenn es nicht zutrifft dann einfach nicht anzeigen. Das wäre ne möglichkeit. Nur Lotus ist noch so genial und speichert das ganze für mich ab. Jedoch nur die Felder, die auch zu sehen sind. Wenn ich diese jetzt gar nicht anzeige sind die dann in der DB nicht vorhanden. Verstanden?

MFG
redX


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. April 2005)

Verstanden :nein

Ich hab keinen Schimmer, was Lotus da macht, auf jeden Fall ist es sinnlos.
Wenns aber nicht anders geht, musst du es halt lassen.


----------

